
Orleans – Distributed Virtual Actor Model from Microsoft Research - Xelom
https://github.com/dotnet/orleans
======
zeisss
IIRC this is a talk about this: "Building Scalable Stateful Services" by
Caitie McCaffrey

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0i_bXKwujQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0i_bXKwujQ)

